# Spot the violations and win!



## RCP

_Maine painting contractor violates the RRP law in a big way. Video taken from Sherwin Williams parking lot in Rockland Maine.
I wonder if the EPA is on the way.
Count the violations and then multiply by $37,500 to calculate the fine amount. How many violations do you see? What am I missing?_

Blog

More


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Maybe its "lead free" ? :whistling2:


----------



## PatsPainting

What would be funny is if they tested the house for lead and none was found.

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Maybe its "lead free" ? :whistling2:


meh - you beat me to to it


----------



## daArch

I saw something similar on a church - and although a church does not qualify as housing, this one apparently rents out space as a child care. On two sides all the chips and dust were falling onto the playground surface.

When I got home I called the town's board of health. No answer. They are there two days a week between 12 and 4. Leave a message. I looked up the process to turn people in to the EPA. You need the company's name, phone number, and the address where the violation is happening, plus more. 

Plus MA just took over the program.

Sorry, I lost my motivation.


----------



## johnpaint

They might want to leave town.


----------



## RCP

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Maybe its "lead free" ? :whistling2:


That was my first thought, but there is another video where does a Lead Test!


Sorry to hear that Bill, from what I've read, seems like Mass has been doing a good job promoting RRP!


----------



## daArch

RCP said:


> Sorry to hear that Bill, from what I've read, seems like Mass has been doing a good job promoting RRP!


I think that many gov't agencies, across the land, do a great job PROMOTING legislation and a horrid job of enforcing. 

There is a philosophy that says if you can't enforce the law, don't pass it. I hate to admit that I am beginning to swing that way.

I love the RRP rule, I love the _no texting while driving_ law, I love the _truth in advertising_ laws, I love the _do not call _law, and many many more. Yet, enforcement is non-existant for whatever reasons. Why bother if they can't enforce equally across the board?


----------



## straight_lines

I hope there is some follow up on this case. Seems its pretty cut and dry with the video proof, so there should be fines in this case. However like Bill said without enforcement laws are useless.


----------



## hoz

So is there money turning in rrp violators? Can you get some of the fine like turning in a tax cheat? 

Or does this guy just like being a rat?


----------



## RCP

straight_lines said:


> I hope there is some follow up on this case. Seems its pretty cut and dry with the video proof, so there should be fines in this case. However like Bill said without enforcement laws are useless.


I read somewhere that the EPA and OHSA were called in. I know in my state, they'd rather focus on education than enforcement/fines, so it will be tough!



hoz said:


> So is there money turning in rrp violators? Can you get some of the fine like turning in a tax cheat?
> 
> Or does this guy just like being a rat?


Although I have heard rumors, never any facts about "bounties", doubt it will ever happen. 
I looked at a few of the guy's other videos, he seems to be a bit of a "vigilante".


----------



## hoz

I left a message on the You Tube video. (Essentially the same as my msg above.) I got this response:

"Thanks for Commenting
Hi Hoz49 

I explained my reasoning here: http://leadcheck.com/blog/snitch-or-enforcer-report-rrp-violations 

That is the LeadCheck.com website blog. 

What I was trying to point out in the video is that the Landlord is polluting everyone elses enviroment. The sidewalk and street is covered with his hazardous waste problem. The imediate area around 14 Florence Street has a couple hundred children living in skanky apartments. 

The Landlord at 14 Florence Street apparently could care less if he posions a child with the lead he owns. 

I am not being paid or expexct any compansation. 

Whoever, I have spent thousands of dollars on training, equipment and state and federal licences so that I have the privelege of trying to get this type of project done properly. 

If I get it wrong or an employee messes upI am subject to thousands in fines. 

Lead will destroy and retard young childrens development. 

Once the childrens devolopment is retarded they become our worst nightmare. 

So what this video is really all about is someone molesting children. 

Could you watch someone molest a child and avert your eyes? 

Thanks for your comment 

Dale"

I checked the link he provided. Interesting how he ties the RRP violator to pedophile priests. Nothing like a good emotional argument to motivate the masses.


----------



## straight_lines

HOZ said:


> I checked the link he provided. Interesting how he ties the RRP violator to pedophile priests. Nothing like a good emotional argument to motivate the masses.


 Yea that is a bit much.


----------



## hoz

Violations aside, if the landlord is doing the work himself with a helper do
the rrp guidelines apply? I thought they were only for contractors?

The "vigilantes" use of the words "skanky apartments" to describe low income housing says something.


----------



## RCP

hoz said:


> Violations aside, if the landlord is doing the work himself with a helper do
> the rrp guidelines apply? I thought they were only for contractors?
> 
> The "vigilantes" use of the words "skanky apartments" to describe low income housing says something.


Landlords, property managers and handymen all have to follow RRP.
If it is HUD housing, even more so.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

As a side note.....

I was pleased to see on Saturdays episode of This Old House, they were doing some demolition and following RRP guidelines. They gave a fair amount of information out in a short period of time and showed full containment, tyveck suits etc. I really think _thats _how the word is going to get out. The EPA is doing nothing to publicize it.


----------



## RCP

I agree, I saw that. Now if all the DIY shows would follow suit.......


----------



## daren

This is the kind of crap they want us doing. Turning each other in. Nope not me. Couldn't sleep at night if I were to rat someone out.


----------



## hoz

daren said:


> This is the kind of crap they want us doing. Turning each other in. Nope not me. Couldn't sleep at night if I were to rat someone out.


Notice how he mentioned me has spent thousands of dollars to be able to do this type of job right. He's pissed he didn't get the contract!

I agree w/Daren. If EPA wants my services they will have to hire me. This guy can try to justify his videos any way he wants but to me, he's just a rat.


----------



## Ole34

that video makes me sick !! that rat shooting the video will be next to fall he's just to dumb to realise it yet, nothing but a pawn in the greater scheme of things ...........they start with getting rid of the small guys first then the larger crews then this entire country will be goverment run and all you RATS will be out of work !!...........everyday it seems a new regulation or fine and eventually the middle class will dry up and along with it all small business............its a domino effect with BIG GOVERMENT the last one standing........75 yrs from now the goverment will be painting houses, making cars and building homes..........sad times ahead for sure 



i just spilled my milk............ i had better go get some cat litter and contain the spill


----------



## Dean CRCNA

I've noticed that illegal crooked contractors hate snitches


----------



## PatsPainting

Dean CRCNA said:


> I've noticed that illegal crooked contractors hate snitches


I have noticed that guys trying to milk painters over this new rrp stuff hate illegal crooked contractors too 

Pat


----------



## Dean CRCNA

PatsPainting said:


> I have noticed that guys trying to milk painters over this new rrp stuff hate illegal crooked contractors too
> 
> Pat


_removed post_


----------



## ALARK Painting

What a joke, looks to me like someone has to much time on there hands.


----------



## Gough

I know the general topic of turning in RRP violators has come up in other forums. Looking at the video, with the evidence that children are living there, makes me think that it would be one of those cases where I'd be tempted to take some action. My first step would be to approach the contractor to see if he's even aware of the rules.

While I'm normally a live-and-let-live guy, I'd be willling to make an exception if I saw a contractor with such blatant disregard for public health and safety. A lot of contractors might tell me that it's none of my business. I feel that the potential costs of dealing with the impact of children affected by high BLLs makes it our business.


----------

